# Meet my first Thailand fish: Diablo!(Finally!!!)



## tokala (Feb 20, 2011)

WARNING: LOTS OF PICTS!

Ah, finally!! Diablo, a gift from my honey (along with his lovely tank) arrived 2 days ago and has been acclimating pretty well! Can I please just take a moment to say OMG I AM SO FREAKING IN LOVE WITH THIS FISH!!! Not to mention this newly discovered hobby  
It has been a bit nerve-racking, as I have been super paranoid about his adjustment. Still feeling iffy on a few things so if any of you see something I am not, please shout out. However, I think we are just starting to feel pretty settled in, so I thought I would snap some shots! He is still not eating much, and seems a bit shy- hiding behind the filter now and then- but I think he will come out of his shell in no time!


----------



## tokala (Feb 20, 2011)

CORRECTION: 3 days ago.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

He's GAAAAAAAAAW-JUUUUUUUUUUUUUS, dahling! lol. I love his freckles, and his tank is wonderful! Lucky you!


----------



## tokala (Feb 20, 2011)

Bahahahaha Sweeda- Why THAAAAAANK YOU!!! <3


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

You're welcome, daaaaaaaaaahling! lol


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Oooh, he's handsome. Like the tank, just make sure you cover it...He might make a break for it D; seran wrap isnt as ugly as you might think :B


----------



## russalka (Mar 23, 2011)

He looks great!


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

He's awesome! I know how relieved you must be to have him home.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Wow, he is so very stunning Tokala!    I Your tank looks so nice, it's so big and pretty! He makes a great centerpiece.  He's so very pretty! Gah, can't get over it! Loves him.


----------



## tokala (Feb 20, 2011)

Saran wrap? Pewpewpew, you are absolutely, out of your mind BRILLIANT. I have been racking my brain to try and figure out what to do for a cover! Thank you so much for the advice! Ha!
Thanks everybody! @Pitgirl, I am sooo relieved! Longest week and a half of my life haha. Thanks bettaluver, I have enjoyed watching him swim when we sit down to eat! He definitely deserves a spot at the table


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Haha! I'll say! "Diablo, you wouldn't mind passing the potatoes, would you? Oh, right, sorry!" Haha. I love that tank, it's so cute and different!  How's little ice dragon boy?  And tell Diablo bettaluver says hello!


----------



## tokala (Feb 20, 2011)

LOL too funny!!! Little Siku is doing wonderful. Holy moly he is a pistol! And is slowly being renamed pistol since we use it so much haha. So much personality, maybe he thinks he's a girl. He flars at anyone who approaches the tank (including the dog) and spends the rest of his day zipping about the tank like he has somewhere important to be haha. He is also extra good at patrolling the parameters for intruders. He jumps for his food and picks fight with some of his pebbles. Shheeeeesh. Right now, Deablo is mr melllllllow. I know he is still adjusting. But if he turns out to be one of those ultra stoic bettas, i may give siku the bigger tank ... *sssssshhhhhhhhh* but we will see


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

LOL, Siku sounds so very adorable!  Haha. You're bettas are so pretty. Good idea about switching the tanks if the time comes to it.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Dont forget to poke holes in the saran wrap for his air! He's really pretty


----------



## KayDowson (Mar 24, 2011)

he is beautiful


----------



## tokala (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks all!


----------



## roypattonphoto (Mar 19, 2011)

hmmm would float plants work like Saran Wrap, he can still get to surface for air, but not get out of the water and add to the tank ?


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

Must see flaring picture!!!


----------



## StarSpun (Oct 19, 2010)

So very beautiful! What seller was he from? Enjoy your new friend


----------



## tokala (Feb 20, 2011)

StarSpun said:


> So very beautiful! What seller was he from? Enjoy your new friend


 Thank you! The breeder was bettaakapes here is their website: http://www.bettaakapes.com/ but they are also on AB  My trans shipper said he is a new breeder, but I was REALLY impressed!


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

OMGGGGG. I LOVE THIS DUDE!
LOL. He is sooooo pretty.
I love his freckle-y spots on his top fin. OMGGGGG. I LOVE HIM.
And the tank is so amazing!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

He's so pretty! Is that one of those Finnex tanks? I've seen them on Amazon and I thought they were really nice looking and reasonably priced. Yours looks great! And again, he's beautiful!!!


----------



## Pekemom (Jan 27, 2011)

He's just beautiful, Tokala = Love your tank, too!! Lots of good luck with him!


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

He's absolutely stunning. I love his coloring! It's so unique and just amazing! (Quick question is his tank a Fluval Edge?)


----------



## NerdOne (Mar 28, 2011)

he's amazing! i wanna order one from thailand now... lol.


----------

